# Satellite TV & Internet



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi

Could you give me a rough idea how much I'd expect to pay per month for satellite tv and internet in Dubai ?

Re satellite tv could you give prices with & without premium sports channels (English Premiership matches). Picked up a leaflet from osn (?) while I was there but not had a reply yet to the email I sent them last week.

Was over there recently and had real trouble connecting to my email account (Tiscali) while I was there - is this normal ? If so I guess I'd need to generate a new email account once I'm there.

Many thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TV: I guess if you just want the free channels, you can pay as low as 30 Dhs with Etisalat. OSN has approx 150 Dhs, 190 Dhs, 240 Dhs kind of packages (you can take a connection from OSN directly or through Etisalat or Du)

Internet: Search on the website of Etisalat and Du. I have a 2 mbps connection for 349 Dhs per month. Both Etisalat and du have the same rates, but some buildings might not be covered by one or the other

If the email service website that you currently used is not in the prohibited category (that is, if it is not blocked) then there is no reason why you cannot continue using it. Just try and access it from a different computer. Maybe it is just a net speed issue


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

To give a rough idea, I'm 480 Dhs per month for an all inclusive package from Du that includes:

Telephone line rental
TV with all the movie/sport channels
1MB Broadband


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Many thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> To give a rough idea, I'm 480 Dhs per month for an all inclusive package from Du that includes:
> 
> Telephone line rental
> TV with all the movie/sport channels
> 1MB Broadband


How fast does your broadband ACTUALLY run at though Gav?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> How fast does your broadband ACTUALLY run at though Gav?


The download speeds when I'm downloading directly from a server are pretty much spot on. Web browsing can be excruciatingly slow though, trying to stream anything is a waste of time.


----------

